# will this work???



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys.. will this work? a canister filter to be used as a return pump?? i just finish my project.. i added a sump system that i build to my tank.. now when my first test my pump humm loud ( cheap pump that i bought when i was a newbie) now i have a fluval 305 sitting around can i used it as for now till i get enough funds for a new pump?? or its kinda stupid?? im thinking just putting carbon and amonia remover.. thanks


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

It can work, but you have to look at the flow rate. One of the good things about using a higher powered return pump is the flow rate and some use of locline and flare nozzles. You might also find it annoying having to clean the filter every other week versus cleaning a return pump every 6 months. Have a look at the MAG series pumps.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

what pump should i get??? drain is 1" and return is 3/4".. shut off valve on both side.. when i tried it my drain is kinda not catching up and tried adjusting the return and noticed the water flow is kinda weak.. do i need a more powerful pump?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is some info on flow rates.

What size of pipe are you using on drain? What type of overflow are you using? Can you post pics?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

here some pix


----------



## Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree that a cannister filter makes for a pretty bad return pump, but while you are waiting for more funds (especially in these global economic times) it will work as a band aid (something is better than nothing). Maybe try without any filter media for max effect (once it gets thru your sump). 
I could see that a cannister might make a solid phosban reactor (personally I use CHEMI_PUR because it removes phosphates AND trace chemicals). 
As far as which pump to buy... That is personal preference depending on what you want it to do. My pump and filter is in my basement and climbs 22 feet to my tank. It supplies all my goodies in my sump and my tank. I can appreciate that most people would not need a PRESSURE PUMP like a TURBO-SEA (coralife brand for Big Al's) but for me it is quiet and works under load nicely for the past 8 years flawless-despite frying it a couple of times from lack of water (the house sitter thought it normal to hear noise from the tank).

-Yes a cannister will work "in a pinch" (but it is not ideal).


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't tell from the pics... is the drain pipe submersed in the water in your sump? If so, this is going to create a back pressure and limit the flow.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With the open "vent" at the top of the pipe, the point of back pressure will be where the elbow/bend is leading to the sump. 

Squeezing the return outlet will create back pressure on the return pump and have a lower gph using the flow chart. Return pump gph should be anywhere from 4-10x the volume of the system. The higher gph, the greater the chances of micro bubbles going through the sump, of course the design and use of baffles will help control micro bubble passing through the sump.

Looking at your sump design, I would go with 4-6x turnover rate, ie pump rated 400-600gph @4'. Eheim 1260 would be my pump of choice.

HTH


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

the return pipe is not submersed its like 2 inch above the water surface...


should i cover the open vent?

i'll take more pix...

thanks


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I was in the same boat (tight budget)... I just picked up a Quiet One 4000
return pump for a good price online.

But for your needs, you may be able to get away with the 3000 version.

If noise is not much of an issue, you can pickup a RESUN pump from AK in missisauga for about $50..


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

the pump that i have is not realy an issue is just dont have the suction cup place.. i drop by at BA in oakville and told my situation and say my pump is ok for now and put sponge underneath the pump for less vibration.( surprise he didnt sell me anything that i dont need) and told some ideas..


----------

